# July 2013 Invite Received Tracker



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats Guys,
Here i tracked few good news from you as listed below:

*ID:balajism	*
263111|pt 70|EOI: 26th June| Invite Received: 1st July 2013|189

*india2aus	*
261311|70|EOI: 28th June| Invite Received: 1st July 2013|189

*Stargaze* 
261312|65|EOI:10-May-2013|Invite Received:1st July 2013|189

*happybuddha* 
261313	|EOI:14th June 2013|Invite Received:1st July 2013|189

*josh.machine* 
261311|70|EOI:29th May'13|Invite Received:1st July 2013	|189

*shaikjalal* 
261311|65|EOI: 28/05/13|Invite Received:1st July 2013	|189

*abakik* 
2613|65|EOI:12/June/2013|Invite Received:1st July 2013|189


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

*joejohn *
2613|65|EOI: 8th Jun/2013|Invite Received:1st July 2013|189


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All

One of ma friend is saying that he has got 60 marks and got his invitation... really...will it be possible..? 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear All
> 
> One of ma friend is saying that he has got 60 marks and got his invitation... really...will it be possible..?
> 
> ...


Dear XXX,

It's no surprise that your friend can get an invitation with 60 points.
I would say that you can trust your friend, in that case.


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

Applied : 17/04/2013
Code : ICT system analyst 
Points : 65

Got invited today !!!!


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

My EOI had 65 points for ICT Business analyst have an invite too , time line in signature


----------



## imugly (Jan 18, 2013)

Congras to all that got invitations. I logged EOI in Mar for ICT Biz Analyst with 60 points. But have not received invitation yet. Any chance I will received for this round of 1 July ? and I may need your expert advice that should I log another EOI for SS 190 at the same time ? Thank you very much....


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

imugly said:


> Congras to all that got invitations. I logged EOI in Mar for ICT Biz Analyst with 60 points. But have not received invitation yet. Any chance I will received for this round of 1 July ? and I may need your expert advice that should I log another EOI for SS 190 at the same time ? Thank you very much....


For July 1 invitations, if you didn't receive until now, then you may have to wait for the next forthcoming rounds.
Have you applied for 189?
If so, with the same EOI you can apply for SS 190 also provided you check which state is best to move for ICT Biz analyst.
Pleas try to get approval from the particular state sponsorship using your EOI no.
60 points is the mininum score so maybe that is the reason it is taking time to get the invite.
But keep your hopes up...


----------



## imugly (Jan 18, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> For July 1 invitations, if you didn't receive until now, then you may have to wait for the next forthcoming rounds.
> Have you applied for 189?
> If so, with the same EOI you can apply for SS 190 also provided you check which state is best to move for ICT Biz analyst.
> Pleas try to get approval from the particular state sponsorship using your EOI no.
> ...


Thanks cprem for your swift advice. Much appreciated. 

Yes. I applied for 189. Just hoped that I could get invitation today . So I need to wait for next rounds for all higher ranking get clear. I cannot find the cap for ICT Biz Analyst after 1 Jul, do you have the new updated occupation ceiling ? and sorry if I ask too much that do you have link seek approval from SS ? with the approval we can apply for 190 together with 189 in within SkillSelect ?


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

imugly said:


> Thanks cprem for your swift advice. Much appreciated.
> 
> Yes. I applied for 189. Just hoped that I could get invitation today . So I need to wait for next rounds for all higher ranking get clear. I cannot find the cap for ICT Biz Analyst after 1 Jul, do you have the new updated occupation ceiling ? and sorry if I ask too much that do you have link seek approval from SS ? with the approval we can apply for 190 together with 189 in within SkillSelect ?


You can see the occupation ceiling under "Reports" tab in Skill select page.
But it will be available only after 7-10 days from today.
You can login to your EOI and update it by applying for 190 SS for a particular state.
After that you goto the particular state government website and put your application for SS by providing your EOI no.
So you may be invited for 189 or 190 and it depends which one stands first for you. (In my case I got 189 first)
If you get invited for one subclass, then your EOI will be suspended.
However, if you don't wish to go for that, you need to wait for 2 months until the invitation expires and then you can go for the other one.
Your EOI is valid for 2 years.


----------



## imugly (Jan 18, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> You can see the occupation ceiling under "Reports" tab in Skill select page.
> But it will be available only after 7-10 days from today.
> You can login to your EOI and update it by applying for 190 SS for a particular state.
> After that you goto the particular state government website and put your application for SS by providing your EOI no.
> ...


It's clear now. I think I will wait for 189 for some more rounds. I trust i will get invite if the ceiling keeps the same as 2012. Thanks for your helpfulness. Cheers.


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> Here i tracked few good news from you as listed below:
> 
> *ID:balajism	*
> ...


Hi,

Add me as well...

*Maria_sal*
233914|70|EOI: 31/May/2013| Invite Received:1st July 2013|189


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Applied : 11/03/2013
Code : 233411-Electronics Engineer 
Points : 65

Got invited today !!!!


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

Just a quick question plz everyone....i see 17 pages application to lodge visa application...

do we have to fill it in one go? i dont see any save option! also, is there any document uploading requirement as of now...please help on next stepp anyone...


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

Maria_Sal said:


> Just a quick question plz everyone....i see 17 pages application to lodge visa application...
> 
> do we have to fill it in one go? i dont see any save option! also, is there any document uploading requirement as of now...please help on next stepp anyone...


No document uploading is required.
You can save the application on the go.
But you may need to make the payment.


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like no one with 60 points got invited in this round , not fully sure though . No one reported yet. 
You would have to wait for next round or in the worst case next to next one .. 
Going for State sponsership might be taking more time than this waiting right ? Also you EOI submission date would again be changed. The criteria for prioritization for EOI invitation is a combination of Total Points + EOI submittion date.

Since you applied in March , I feel you should be invited in next round . ( 15th July ) . 
Wish you all the best !!


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

imugly said:


> Congras to all that got invitations. I logged EOI in Mar for ICT Biz Analyst with 60 points. But have not received invitation yet. Any chance I will received for this round of 1 July ? and I may need your expert advice that should I log another EOI for SS 190 at the same time ? Thank you very much....


imugly,

Looks like no one with 60 points got invited in this round , not fully sure though . No one reported yet. 
You would have to wait for next round or in the worst case next to next one .. 
Going for State sponsership might be taking more time than this waiting right ? Also you EOI submission date would again be changed. The criteria for prioritization for EOI invitation is a combination of Total Points + EOI submittion date.

Since you applied in March , I feel you should be invited in next round . ( 15th July ) . 
Wish you all the best !!


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> No document uploading is required.
> You can save the application on the go.
> But you may need to make the payment.


All, 

A question on visa payment . 
I need to pay 6120 AD ( spouse + 2 kids ) .. :-( 

Should this be paid in one go ? I doubt credit card allows that much limit .
Any other options ? 

Tnx,


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

shk said:


> All,
> 
> A question on visa payment .
> I need to pay 6120 AD ( spouse + 2 kids ) .. :-(
> ...


Yes, you have to pay it in one go.
You need to ask your bank to increase the limit on your credit card.
No other choice since DIAC doesn't accept other mode of payment except credit card.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> Yes, you have to pay it in one go.
> You need to ask your bank to increase the limit on your credit card.
> No other choice since DIAC doesn't accept other mode of payment except credit card.


You can also make payment through Debit Card, but one must have access to Online Banking, OTP and Funds in their Account of course


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> Yes, you have to pay it in one go.
> You need to ask your bank to increase the limit on your credit card.
> No other choice since DIAC doesn't accept other mode of payment except credit card.


Thanks cprem79 ! 

Never thought abt such a hurdle  
Looke like this is just the beginning !!
High possibility of many more showstoppers to follow till one reach the destination .. .... as I understand from experiences of seniors in this forum...


----------



## imugly (Jan 18, 2013)

shk said:


> imugly,
> 
> Looks like no one with 60 points got invited in this round , not fully sure though . No one reported yet.
> You would have to wait for next round or in the worst case next to next one ..
> ...


Many thanks shk, finger crossed to me and everyone with 60points. 
Btw, do you know how skillselect sent out invitation for each round? Says 1 july, at 00:00 au time, system will sendout all invitation of this round in 1 go or skillselect will send invite gradually from now to mid Jul? and the invite wil be notified by email or need to login EOI to check? Just want to know to manage my longing .


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

imugly said:


> Many thanks shk, finger crossed to me and everyone with 60points.
> Btw, do you know how skillselect sent out invitation for each round? Says 1 july, at 00:00 au time, system will sendout all invitation of this round in 1 go or skillselect will send invite gradually from now to mid Jul? and the invite wil be notified by email or need to login EOI to check? Just want to know to manage my longing .


SkillSelect will send invitations in one go.
If not today, then you have to wait for next round.
Only after you are notified by email, you can login your EOI and apply the Visa.


----------



## viki_sydney (May 22, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear All
> 
> One of ma friend is saying that he has got 60 marks and got his invitation... really...will it be possible..?
> 
> ...



Hi,

I would be very happy if someone with 60 got invitation but it's unbelievable. Can you get more details from your friend EOI date | Point | Code


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

imugly said:


> Many thanks shk, finger crossed to me and everyone with 60points.
> Btw, do you know how skillselect sent out invitation for each round? Says 1 july, at 00:00 au time, system will sendout all invitation of this round in 1 go or skillselect will send invite gradually from now to mid Jul? and the invite wil be notified by email or need to login EOI to check? Just want to know to manage my longing .


Skill select send the invitation in one go. It is an automatic mail generation. Read somewhere that , this happens at past 12.00 OZ time ( midnight) . Not sure.

In my case, my agent should have got the letter . He is yet to send that to me. 
I tried logging into skill select in the morning IST time and was delighted to see the *"Apply Visa"* button enabled in skill select home page. 
When Checked on the 'correspondence' tab , I could see the invite letter and downloaded it. 

BTW , my agent is yet ot inform me on this  
Had I known this forum before I approached them, I would have attempted the entire process on my own .. 

For you .. 15 th July morning Ist thing, check your skill select !! 
until then relax !!


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> You can also make payment through Debit Card, but one must have access to Online Banking, OTP and Funds in their Account of course


Didnlt know that Debit cards are accpeted too .Thanks !!

BTW , read in another thread that , one only need to pay 3060 AUD initially and rest before grant ! . Below doc was given as a refference , but I could not find the mentioned info in that !!! 

Source - http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/...cing-table.pdf

If any of you have a clarificaiton on whether ot pay entire visa amount at a stretch ? or Is there any option to pay primiary applicant fees first and rest before grant ?, pls help with your inputs !!


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

shk said:


> Didnlt know that Debit cards are accpeted too .Thanks !!
> 
> BTW , read in another thread that , one only need to pay 3060 AUD initially and rest before grant ! . Below doc was given as a refference , but I could not find the mentioned info in that !!!
> 
> ...


Yes, I forgot to mention that you can pay with debit card too.
You need to pay the fees for self and other applicants in one go.
The one to pay as second installment before grant would be, if the secondary applicants above 16 do not have functional English evidence. That fee AUD 4250 would be for English tution fees after they land in Australia.

Goto Page 21 in the below link
http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/_pdf/visa-pricing-table.pdf


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

shk said:


> Didnlt know that Debit cards are accpeted too .Thanks !!
> 
> BTW , read in another thread that , one only need to pay 3060 AUD initially and rest before grant ! . Below doc was given as a refference , but I could not find the mentioned info in that !!!
> 
> ...


I got my grant in March and had applied in December, and didnt have to pay spouse fee. Sorry but as far as I know, application fees is to be paid at once, only when the dependent has no proof of fuctional english, they have to pay VAC2, just before the visa is granted.

Ill look into my evisa to check if I can


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

Well im calculating for me, my hubby and my 2 years old daughter and it comes AUD 5355...CAN ANYONE PLEASE reconfirm this?

wow huge amount at one go...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Changes to Visa Pricing Arrangements – Frequently Asked Questions for Clients

After checking the DIAC site, I believe all applicants and dependents fees are considered VAC1 and need to be paid together while lodging visa

I might be wrong on it..

Raj


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

findraj said:


> Changes to Visa Pricing Arrangements – Frequently Asked Questions for Clients
> 
> After checking the DIAC site, I believe all applicants and dependents fees are considered VAC1 and need to be paid together while lodging visa
> 
> ...


No, you are right.
All applicant visa fees should be paid in one go.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Maria_Sal said:


> Well im calculating for me, my hubby and my 2 years old daughter and it comes AUD 5355...CAN ANYONE PLEASE reconfirm this?
> 
> wow huge amount at one go...


3060 -Main Applicant
1530- Husband
765- Kid
= 5355!!


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

Maria_Sal said:


> Well im calculating for me, my hubby and my 2 years old daughter and it comes AUD 5355...CAN ANYONE PLEASE reconfirm this?
> 
> wow huge amount at one go...


Well, in my case , it is more, with 2 kids, A whopping 6120 AUD.

I could have aovided this !! as I recieved positive ACS in Feb itself .. but IELTS were delayed , even after IELTS , EOI submission dealayed by agent ..By that time ceiling reached for system analyst .  

But I beleive it is gonna worth it ! It is an investment for a better future for us and kids too !! 
So Keeping a positive spirit !!


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> No, you are right.
> All applicant visa fees should be paid in one go.


Thank you cprem and findraj for your valuable inputs !!


----------



## Dud_Dodo (Jun 27, 2013)

Count me in too..
ACS (261111): 20th Mar '13
IELTS: 21st June '13
EOI: 21st June '13
189 Invite: 1st July '13

Now I am wondering about how long does it usually take for the CO to be assigned after I lodge my application for the Visa? Very important for me to know since I live in Malaysia and I figured out that the PCC takes almost a month there. Indian PCC thru consular services will be much faster to get - 3 working days.


----------



## rohit.goel15 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hurrah ... Invitation received !

Rohit.goel15
261111|75|EOI:14/June/2013|Invite Received:1st July 2013|489


----------



## rohit.goel15 (Jul 1, 2013)

Friends,

I have a few questions regarding visa process:
1. I have got an invite to apply visa for category 489 (Family Sponsored). How much is the general processing time of this visa?
2. Once I get the visa, how much time is given to enter Australia? Is it 1 year?
3. How long is the duration of the visa? Is it 5 years?

Thanks for the replies.
Any questions till EOI invite are welcome ...


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

Dud_Dodo said:


> Count me in too..
> ACS (261111): 20th Mar '13
> IELTS: 21st June '13
> EOI: 21st June '13
> ...


It takes 4 to 5 weeks for CO allocaiton after receiving acknolwedgement for visa lodging - ( got to know from seniors in other threads .. I am yet to apply) 

PCC process can be started any time . PCC and medicals can be made ready before CO asks for it . Once CO asks for any document , it seems one need to provide that within 27 days or so ( SLA ) . 

The only catch to be aware is that, the period that you will have to make first entry to OZ , would be one year from PCC or medical , whichever is earlier and not the visa grant date ..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Rohit here are your answers:

1. I have got an invite to apply visa for category 489 (Family Sponsored). How much is the general processing time of this visa?
From what I have seen here it's Minimum 3 months to maximum 12 months.
2. Once I get the visa, how much time is given to enter Australia? Is it 1 year?
-You get approximately an year from the date you did your medicals or PCC (whichever first)
3. How long is the duration of the visa? Is it 5 years?
- 4 years. After living for 2 years in a designated area n working for 1 year in those 2 years, you can apply for PR.


----------



## rohit.goel15 (Jul 1, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Rohit here are your answers:
> 
> 1. I have got an invite to apply visa for category 489 (Family Sponsored). How much is the general processing time of this visa?
> From what I have seen here it's Minimum 3 months to maximum 12 months.
> ...


Thanks a ton mate. Kudos.

Just one more quick question as of now:
I am reading some threads and the kind of information is confusing me. I am applying for 489 Family Sponsored Visa. My brother lives in Melbourne. Can I live and work in Melbourne or Do I need to live for 2 years in regional area?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Dud_Dodo said:


> Count me in too..
> ACS (261111): 20th Mar '13
> IELTS: 21st June '13
> EOI: 21st June '13
> ...


Current timelin is 8 weeks. Follow the timelines on this link, it gets updated every forntight..or every month! Dont remember, but last year it was 4 weeks from date of lodging visa
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi All,

Got SS (NSW) approved, and got Invite from DIAC today. Total points 60.
Seems like they are approving fast because of increased fees and people will take some time in applying for PR now.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

rohit.goel15 said:


> Thanks a ton mate. Kudos.
> 
> Just one more quick question as of now:
> I am reading some threads and the kind of information is confusing me. I am applying for 489 Family Sponsored Visa. My brother lives in Melbourne. Can I live and work in Melbourne or Do I need to live for 2 years in regional area?


The designated areas for 489 State sponsored and 489 Family sponsored are different. 
Under 489 Family sponsored you can live and work in the whole state of Victoria so yes, you can work and live in Melbourne.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

rohit.goel15 said:


> Thanks a ton mate. Kudos.
> 
> Just one more quick question as of now:
> I am reading some threads and the kind of information is confusing me. I am applying for 489 Family Sponsored Visa. My brother lives in Melbourne. Can I live and work in Melbourne or Do I need to live for 2 years in regional area?


 these are the designated areas where you can work n live:

Victoria : Anywhere 
South Australia : Anywhere

Northern Territory : Anywhere

Tasmania : Anywhere 
Aust Capital Territory : Anywhere

Queensland : Postcode areas 4019-4028, 4037-4050, 4079-4100, 4114, 4118, 4124-4150, 4158-4168, 4180-4899 (anywhere except Brisbane metropolitan area)

Western Australia : Anywhere

New South Wales : Post areas 2311-2312, 2328-2333, 2336-2490, 2535-2551, 2575-2739, 2787-2898 (anywhere except Sydney, Newcastle and Wollongong)


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

rohit.goel15 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a few questions regarding visa process:
> 1. I have got an invite to apply visa for category 489 (Family Sponsored). How much is the general processing time of this visa?
> ...


Rohit, what's ur job code?
What's you total points?
When did u apply for EOI?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## andyv (Jul 1, 2013)

shk said:


> It takes 4 to 5 weeks for CO allocaiton after receiving acknolwedgement for visa lodging - ( got to know from seniors in other threads .. I am yet to apply)
> 
> PCC process can be started any time . PCC and medicals can be made ready before CO asks for it . Once CO asks for any document , it seems one need to provide that within 27 days or so ( SLA ) .
> 
> The only catch to be aware is that, the period that you will have to make first entry to OZ , would be one year from PCC or medical , whichever is earlier and not the visa grant date ..


Hi, Could you guide me the steps to get PCC and medical check done? I am in India right now but confused like what all document I need to carry while going for PCC and medical?


----------



## rohit.goel15 (Jul 1, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Rohit, what's ur job code?
> What's you total points?
> When did u apply for EOI?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Dear Friend,

Job Code: 261111
Total POints: 75
EOI Submission Date: June 14, 2013


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

rohit.goel15 said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Job Code: 261111
> Total POints: 75
> EOI Submission Date: June 14, 2013


U r lucky ..

I applied last week for 263111 with 60 points for 489 family sponsored but failed in getting the invitation today..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Anitha (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,

Add me as well...

261311|65|EOI: 03/Jun/2013| Invite Received:1st July 2013|189


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

rohit.goel15 said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Job Code: 261111
> Total POints: 75
> EOI Submission Date: June 14, 2013


Why didn't you apply for PR visas like 189 or 190? You could've got that easily with 65 points...


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

andyv said:


> Hi, Could you guide me the steps to get PCC and medical check done? I am in India right now but confused like what all document I need to carry while going for PCC and medical?



There are many threads in this forum on PCC in India. Try searching the wealth of information .

Check this link on general PCC procedure . 
How to get police clearance certificate in India?

Check for medicals in this link 

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online


----------



## jssenny (May 31, 2013)

indian01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got SS (NSW) approved, and got Invite from DIAC today. Total points 60.
> Seems like they are approving fast because of increased fees and people will take some time in applying for PR now.


congratulations! are u applying for by the 489?


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

rohit.goel15 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a few questions regarding visa process:
> 1. I have got an invite to apply visa for category 489 (Family Sponsored). How much is the general processing time of this visa?
> ...


I got invitation to apply for a visa nominated by nsw state on 28/6/2013.

You are on the priority group 4.

1. Regional employer sponsorship
2. Employer sponsorship
3. States nomination 190 489
4. 189 489 sponsored.
5. Others


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Dud_Dodo said:


> Count me in too..
> ACS (261111): 20th Mar '13
> IELTS: 21st June '13
> EOI: 21st June '13
> ...


You are darn lucky in Malayasia land. I wish the embassy in US was that efficient. Even with 5 (or 4 ?) different centers they are slow as hell :boxing:


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello everyone just calming down and waking up to the reality of the list of tasks after getting an Invite on the 1st July

Will need to buck up now haven't yet done anything except looked through form 80, 

There are a few questions in there about travel , entry & stay in AU .. wanted to check what is the right way to respond to them as to be honest none of those things are planned 

Are the answers provided on this binding to the applicant in terms of arrival date/city etc

Pleas advise


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Hello everyone just calming down and waking up to the reality of the list of tasks after getting an Invite on the 1st July
> 
> Will need to buck up now haven't yet done anything except looked through form 80,
> 
> ...


Regarding Form80, you have to fill every details what is applicable for you.
For the questions about travel, entry and stay in AU, you can give a reply that you will decide after your visa grant.
If you an offshore applicant, you can avoid certain fields which is only intended for onshore applicants.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

shk said:


> There are many threads in this forum on PCC in India. Try searching the wealth of information .
> 
> Check this link on general PCC procedure .
> How to get police clearance certificate in India?
> ...


The link above gives two ways to get a PCC ( in India) can we chose any one ? has any one in India ( specially Bangalore) got a PCC directly from the police commissioner/ local police station recently ? Kindly please advise steps thank you


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

ojhaa said:


> The link above gives two ways to get a PCC ( in India) can we chose any one ? has any one in India ( specially Bangalore) got a PCC directly from the police commissioner/ local police station recently ? Kindly please advise steps thank you


For PCC - the best way to get one is going tro the passport seva kendra.

You can get all the required information in their website given below.

Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> For PCC - the best way to get one is going tro the passport seva kendra.
> 
> You can get all the required information in their website given below.
> 
> Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India


Hey Praveen have you already got your PCC through the PSK ( Passport Office) did they need you to surrender your passport for the same also how many days did it take looking on now they give an appointment of 22nd July and about a month from then to complete the process


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

imugly said:


> Congras to all that got invitations. I logged EOI in Mar for ICT Biz Analyst with 60 points. But have not received invitation yet. Any chance I will received for this round of 1 July ? and I may need your expert advice that should I log another EOI for SS 190 at the same time ? Thank you very much....


Can anybody tell me which state is sponsoring the ICT Business Analyst.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

ojhaa said:


> Hey Praveen have you already got your PCC through the PSK ( Passport Office) did they need you to surrender your passport for the same also how many days did it take looking on now they give an appointment of 22nd July and about a month from then to complete the process


If your present address and the address mentioned in the passport are same, you would get the PCC in the same day - infact within 2-3 hrs.

If not, it will take a month and you will have to give all the address proof for your present address.

In either case, you don't need to surrender your passport. 

I did get PCC from PSK but it was for another country...


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

*Waiting For EOI This Round (1st July 2013)*

Hi everyone,

I have submitted EOI on 26th June and claimed 60 points on System Analyst. I am still expecting to get invitation this July 1st round. Is anyone got invitations with 60 points? Anybody applying as a ICT Business/System Analyst? Your recent info will at least may calm me down.

Thank you in advance and congratulations for those who already been invited!!

Many thanks
URN


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

urn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 26th June and claimed 60 points on System Analyst. I am still expecting to get invitation this July 1st round. Is anyone got invitations with 60 points? Anybody applying as a ICT Business/System Analyst? Your recent info will at least may calm me down.
> 
> ...


July 1st round is already done. You have to check in the next round.
As for as I have seen, most of the 60 points holders didn't get the invite this time.
So you may have to wait for the next forthcoming rounds. (1st and 3rd Monday of each month)
You will be notified by email if you are invited.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I got the grant today,
I have lodged the application on 17th May.


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you CPREM,

I highly appreciate your quick response. Fingers crossed!!

Many Thanks
urn


----------



## annacarolinas (Feb 9, 2013)

*Got my invite too on July 1st*

Hey guys !

I also got my invite for Systems Analyst on July 1st , with 70 points  

time line:

EOI submitted: April 8th
Invitation to apply: July 1st
Application Lodged: July 2nd


Good luck everyone else!


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Still working through collecting stuff for lodging my application against the 1st july 13 invite I got

want to check how do i stand (am I being too slow/lazy) have the others already completed ? please update 

Also did any one of the 1st July invitees from India go for a PCC? can you update the process in this or the other PCC thread , I have taken an appointment on the 19th July ( earliest available) I have heard if the current address and address on passport is same you get it the same day just to re confirm with ant recent applicants


----------



## sunnydayz1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Plz help*

Has anyone who got invited on July 1st and applied for 189 seen their application progress to next stage, which I assume is CO allocation (Please correct me if I am wrong)?

In a fix now as we got an invite to apply for 189 on July 1. However, as we are having dependant 457 processed for our newborn baby through our 457 sponsor, we are holding on before we apply for 189 for a couple of weeks while the 457 gets processed. This is so that I can travel back to Aus with baby from India, as I think PR might take longer, which could affect my current job in terms of leave.

Please advise ASAP.

Regards


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

SkillSelect Invitations Round 1 July 2013 Results

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 July 2013 Results


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Graph shows that ppl with 60 points are not invited. But the table shows that point score as 60 and date of effect as 27/06/13


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Guys i', going crazy 

what are the new rules for july 2013 
how DIAC will handle ACS new Rules


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

reshma84 said:


> Graph shows that ppl with 60 points are not invited. But the table shows that point score as 60 and date of effect as 27/06/13


that must be a system error.

there must be many number of individuals with 60 points and applied before that date. this is just a concern of mine...

Cheers

XXX


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

To All on ICT Biz Sys analyst invites...

the 1st round report is already available under the reports tab, see the graph there, it says ppl with 65/70/75/80 pts have been invited.

And I was shocked to see the ICT Biz sys Analyst invites sent in the very first round itself... its 460 out of 1840. Hoping to see further more in the last round of this month which is scheduled for 15th July.

Also, see there are chances of getting invites for 60pts. am in 60pts bracket too.

Good luck.
/R - Raj


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Dud_Dodo said:


> Count me in too..
> ACS (261111): 20th Mar '13
> IELTS: 21st June '13
> EOI: 21st June '13
> ...


Hey Dud_Dodo,
how many points did you have? 65 or 70.
Thanks.


----------



## Ajithkumarm (Jun 28, 2013)

*Pls note everyone!*

Hi all,
Pls note,if u have recieved invitation for visa subclass 90, pls note that the visa fees have increased after July 1st 2013. Earlier, the fee for visa subclass for main applicant together with spouse and kids was only AUD 3060. But now, u need to pay for each applicant. for main applicant,it is 3060 AUD+ for spouse(who is over 18 yrs of age) it is 1530 AUD+ for child(below 18 yrs of age) it is 765 AUD= its now 5355 AUD. 
U will know this only after u reach the last step of lodging ur application. So, please check the visa fee estimator before u lodge.
Hope this info is useful for u all.
Gud luck.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Is it safe to apply for invitation received on 1juy2013, keepingin mind ACS rules*

So many changes this july 2013. I didnt even knew there were changes in ACS rules.

I got NSW approval and Skill Select invite this 1st July 2013 itself, I hope it's safe to apply for visa. Reason I need to know is that applying visa means paying a big amount and hopefully ACS changed rules will not have any impact on applications which have already received approval from state and have received invite to apply even though it was received 1-Jul-2013? Any senior who has experience with rules changing and its impact please advise.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Please visit the bellow location.

VISIT

once place for all the information related to 15 July 2013.

Cheers.

xxx


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the grant today,
> I have lodged the application on 17th May.


dint notice man !!

CONGRATS !!

told ya its just a matter of time.

best of luck for the future !! and job hunting now


----------



## wilx (Mar 25, 2009)

Got invitation with 60pt. Submitted on 10th May.


----------



## imugly (Jan 18, 2013)

Just got invitation. 
ICT Business Analyst - 261111
Sub-class 189
Points: 60
EOI: 6 March 2013
Invited : 15 July 2013


----------



## MMD09 (Jul 1, 2013)

received mine today as well ... signature updated


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Just updated my signature...


----------



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

Im so dead, guess my occupation ceiling has been reached by now. god!!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

reshma84 said:


> Graph shows that ppl with 60 points are not invited. But the table shows that point score as 60 and date of effect as 27/06/13


Hello reshma84,

I guess, 60 is for the Visa 489 as if you closely look at the table where it says, those 489 Visa applicants with 60 has been called which is very minimal in proportion. 

Today is the first time in this new financial year, 60 pointers are invited for 189 Visa and to my knowledge, the date of effect is 10th May (That was evident from an applicant received the invitation today, hopefully the rest would get invite in the forthcoming rounds).

Best regards,
JR


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

baochangan said:


> Im so dead, guess my occupation ceiling has been reached by now. god!!


Friend, pls dont lose hopes.. just check the below.

1st jul - 460 were issued, lets consider another 460 r issued today but surely not more that. so 1340 - 920 = still 410 are left. 

my friend submitted EOI on 12th JULY 2013 evening with 65pts and he got it too for 189 26111. 

You'll surely get invites in the next round. All the very best


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

MMD09 said:


> received mine today as well ... signature updated


Buddy, 

It seems you're already done with PCC, shall i proceed and get it too as it would take 10 days from the date u apply.

is tht a right approach??

Rgds
/R - Raj


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

baochangan said:


> Im so dead, guess my occupation ceiling has been reached by now. god!!


hey, dont be disappointed as there is only low probability of any occupation reaching its ceiling in the 1st month itself.

I believe you did not receive an invite today as there was a cut off date (early visa date of effect) for todays invites. A lot of people with 60 points have been waiting for invites from as early as January this year. So i guess the 1150 Invitations were filled before you lodged your EOI.
Now if i am not mistaken, You will get your invitation in August 1st round. 

Dont worry...


----------



## sidmi (Feb 3, 2013)

Got my invite today submitted EOI on 25th Jan 2013 with 60 points. Submitted with 6 yrs of exp as validated by ACS in old format not sure if this will be considered by DIAC ? I am just worried that they did not send any information about that and if they can refuse, has anyone got any idea ?


----------



## strikerjax (Feb 8, 2013)

Got my invite today. Had applied as Biz Analyst with 60 points on March 12.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

wilx said:


> Got invitation with 60pt. Submitted on 10th May.


you applied with which occupation?


----------



## wilx (Mar 25, 2009)

Birender said:


> you applied with which occupation?


2613	Software and Applications Programmers


----------



## vikramr22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Got Invited :bounce:
ICT Business Analyst - 261111
Sub-Class : *489 (Familly Sponsored)*
Ponts : *65*
EOI Submitted : *10th July. 2013*
Invited : *15th July, 2013*


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

hi guys,
what about the new ACS format? are you claiming points only after the date mentioned in the newly issued letter??


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all

Got invited in the last round. Details below:

Occupation: 221111 (General accountant)
Visa subclass- 189
Points- 65
EOI submission date: 27 June
Received invite: 15 Jul


----------



## vikramr22 (Jul 9, 2013)

rahu said:


> hi guys,
> what about the new ACS format? are you claiming points only after the date mentioned in the newly issued letter??


Hi Rahu,

According to the new format, the date mentioned is basically the date that you reached eligibility for that occupation that you nominated, based on experience and relevance of qualifications. 
(eg. My degree is bachelors with a Major in IT, so according to ACS i need a minimum of two years experience closely related to my nominated occupation of business analyst to get a positive skill assessment, so if i started work in january 2011 then january 2013 is the date i reached two years, so that is the date mentioned on the new ACS format)

But, You can claim points from the starting date of your related experiences, the date mentioned on the ACS form is just the date your reached eligibility to apply. . . . . .i had the same doubt so i contacted ACS and got it clarified.

i hope this answers your questions


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi All,

I have joined this forum today. I have received invite today for visa subclass 189.

Invite received : 15th July, 2013
Points : 60
Subclass : 189
EOI sent : 7th May, 2013

Occupation: Telecommunication Engineer

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

vikramr22 said:


> Hi Rahu,
> 
> According to the new format, the date mentioned is basically the date that you reached eligibility for that occupation that you nominated, based on experience and relevance of qualifications.
> (eg. My degree is bachelors with a Major in IT, so according to ACS i need a minimum of two years experience closely related to my nominated occupation of business analyst to get a positive skill assessment, so if i started work in january 2011 then january 2013 is the date i reached two years, so that is the date mentioned on the new ACS format)
> ...


but the bellow link offers a different opinion:
News & Updates | Australian Computer Society

_*Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.*_


----------



## ahmednajam (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Guys 

I have submitted EOI. in JULY-13 
did not receive Invite in 15-jul-13 run. 

any hope for the Business analyst in second run ( 1-Aug-13 ) run


thanks 
ahmed


----------



## vikramr22 (Jul 9, 2013)

rahu said:


> but the bellow link offers a different opinion:
> News & Updates | Australian Computer Society
> 
> _*Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.*_


You're right, it does look like only experience after that date will be considered skilled employment, but, i think its better if you mail ACS directly and check this, because according to the reply they sent me it was different.

best thing is to ask them directly since its a new rule.


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

Deposit some amount in your CC and your limit increases itself, i'm too victim of this going to do same :fingerscrossed:
Let me explain, if ur CC limit is 1,50,000 then your account will show
CC limit: 1,50,000
Available limit: 1,50,000 (if you have no dues)

now deposit 2,00,000 in your CC and your account will show
CC limit: 1,50,000
Available limit: 3,50,000 (if you have no dues)
Now you can make big payment using your CC 





shk said:


> All,
> 
> A question on visa payment .
> I need to pay 6120 AD ( spouse + 2 kids ) .. :-(
> ...


----------



## jssenny (May 31, 2013)

vikramr22 said:


> Hi vikramr22,
> 
> According to the new format, the date mentioned is basically the date that you reached eligibility for that occupation that you nominated, based on experience and relevance of qualifications.
> (eg. My degree is bachelors with a Major in IT, so according to ACS i need a minimum of two years experience closely related to my nominated occupation of business analyst to get a positive skill assessment, so if i started work in january 2011 then january 2013 is the date i reached two years, so that is the date mentioned on the new ACS format)
> ...


Hi vikramr22,

You have given a big news about the understanding of the criteria of the ACS assessment! Wooooo....
Well, I have a little questions:

1, Did you get the new format of the assessment of ACS ?
2, What did the ACS say in the clarified letter?And would you mind to share it with us ?
3, Did you claim the full working experience including the two yeas reduced by ACS when you submitted the EOI application? And has the CO proven your claim?

Thanks very for your information and I am looking forward for your replies.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry for an off topic question..

I got my ACS skill assessment positive in april end.

Do new rules apply on my result?


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Birender said:


> Sorry for an off topic question..
> 
> I got my ACS skill assessment positive in april end.
> 
> Do new rules apply on my result?


its unclear about who falls under this criteria and who dont. but since your letter does not mention anything, probably you dont have to worry. but i said *probably* because CO might disagree


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

rahu said:


> its unclear about who falls under this criteria and who dont. but since your letter does not mention anything, probably you dont have to worry. but i said *probably* because CO might disagree


my letter shows 3 yrs of experience, which is fine.

But is there is any way to be sure about it?


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Birender said:


> my letter shows 3 yrs of experience, which is fine.
> 
> But is there is any way to be sure about it?


if not all of us, many of us would say "NO" because of the mess ACS/DIAC created recently. the best advice would be not to claim points for that threshold job and try alternative options like ielts or ss.

the stakes are very high: 3060 + ban (plus bonus mental pressure  )which i dont think would be a pleasing experience at all, just in case you fall trap into all this rules. so dont put any grey areas. instead try ss and usually ss is granted within 3-4 rounds after docs are received but much less pain in the end.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

jssenny said:


> Hi vikramr22,
> 
> You have given a big news about the understanding of the criteria of the ACS assessment! Wooooo....
> Well, I have a little questions:
> ...


There is nothing new actually... ACS stated from the beginning to the end that 'After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration'.


----------



## jssenny (May 31, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> There is nothing new actually... ACS stated from the beginning to the end that 'After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration'.


Thank you Harish!

I have been working for 9 years after this July since 2004, which means I have been working for nine years. But unfortunately, following the new criteria of the ACS, I will lose 5 points of the working experience option. Now I am waiting for the result of ACS assessment.

Well, I guess I have to look for a chance of the NSW SS.

I dont want to wait for another year, beacuse no one can sure whether the criteria would change again negatively...

best wishes to you all.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

Filled EOI in May. Recd Invitation on 1st July


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

kittydoll
261111|65|EOI: 04th March| Invite Received: 1st July 2013|189]Launched: 11th July


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Just updated my signature...



I had my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: for u, Colombo, hoping u'd receive ur invite today...

congrattsss !!! :cheer2:

r u in melbourne?


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Has anyone receieved an invite from DIAC?? especially someone who has applied for ACT state sponsorship??


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

rahu said:


> its unclear about who falls under this criteria and who dont. but since your letter does not mention anything, probably you dont have to worry. but i said *probably* because CO might disagree


But ACS wrote the number of relevent work ex in my letter. i think CO should not oppose whatever ACS wrote.


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

*Need help asap*

Hi,

I have received visa invite yesterday for visa subclass 189. I am presently in USA and will be back to India in 1st week of Oct, 2013. 

My last date to apply for visa is 13th Sept, 2013. I have to arrange for medicals and PCC from India and France. Even my other documents are in India which I will require to upload. 

Can I delay my visa apply or Can I manage without medical clearance and PCC check till 1st week of Oct, 2013. Once I am back to India, then I will able to manage this situation.

Please let me know what all is required for visa apply right now. I am thinking to apply near to 13th Sept, 2013 so that things can get under my control.

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received visa invite yesterday for visa subclass 189. I am presently in USA and will be back to India in 1st week of Oct, 2013.
> 
> ...


Since the invite for your 189 visa expires on or before 13th Sept, you may apply anytime within that time. But you should also keep in mind that it will obviously push forward the time to get your Visa as well.
Even after visa application and acknowledged for payment as well, you may have to wait for the CO allocation which may vary from 4-8 weeks. In the meantime of your CO allocation, you can upload all your docs. You can also go ahead and do your medicals and obtain PCC. Once CO allocated, you will have a 28 days time period to submit all docs requested by the CO. If it gets delayed more than that timeframe to submit the requested docs, you may inform CO about the same and gain some more time after showing the evidence that you are pursuing.


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

*One more info required*

Hi,

As I am planning to lodge visa application on 10th September and will be back in India by 10th Oct, 2013; Is it possible that I don't do any activity for my visa for this 1 month ( from 10th Sept to 10th Oct, 2013)?

I won't be able to do any stuff here from US. So is there any risk that I miss this chance and even all my visa application money?

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I am planning to lodge visa application on 10th September and will be back in India by 10th Oct, 2013; Is it possible that I don't do any activity for my visa for this 1 month ( from 10th Sept to 10th Oct, 2013)?
> 
> ...


Not at all. No need to worry if you can't upload the docs for that one month.
Once visa lodged, you have the liberty to upload them anytime until the CO contacts you. From that time, you will have a 28 days time frame to oblige.
But I would suggest that you at least start the process of your PCC (if you require from US, then you may obtain it before moving to India)
Also when you are back in India, get every document in order, and try to upload them ASAP.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Hi Ani

ACT once approves your SS, it automatically sends an Invite if your EOI Details are given when applying. if you login to skill select you will find your invite. no need to wait for 1 and 3 mondays



Ani.pepe said:


> Has anyone receieved an invite from DIAC?? especially someone who has applied for ACT state sponsorship??


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Prem.

Regarding PCC, I have initiated from France as I had stayed there for more than 1 year. For US, I have arrived here on 24th May, 2013 and will be staying for around 4 months. I don't think I require PCC from US. Please confirm for same.

Can I start PCC for India from here ( US). Thanks for your reply.

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

you can go to IHC India and initiate ur PCC. it can happen. 
Medicals can also be taken from US>


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

IHC India ?

What does it stand for. Indian High Commission ?

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Thanks Prem.
> 
> Regarding PCC, I have initiated from France as I had stayed there for more than 1 year. For US, I have arrived here on 24th May, 2013 and will be staying for around 4 months. I don't think I require PCC from US. Please confirm for same.
> 
> ...


OK Good... But you may be aware, PCC has to be taken from any place where you had CUMULATIVELY stayed for 12 months or more in the last 10 years.

Iam not sure about initiating Indian PCC from USA since I don't have any experience on that.

Regarding medicals, once you lodge the visa, you have the options - you can do your medicals from USA itself or do it in India before or after the CO requests for it, anything would do.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

thats right sandeep


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi,

I have one more query. Its regarding my wife visa which I am applying along with mine.

She has to go for IELTS test and is going to give it in 1st week of September. By 20th of September, 2013; I believe I will have her Ielts result. So, Can I update the visa application detail later on with my wife IELTS result as I am going to lodge the visa application on 10th Sept, 2013?

Waiting for your reply.

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one more query. Its regarding my wife visa which I am applying along with mine.
> 
> ...


If your wife can get a transcipt from her university that "Medium of Instruction is English", that would suffice without spending a penny.
If that option is not possible, then she should go for IELTS.
You can lodge the application and she can write IELTS later. Not a problem.


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Has anyone received an invitation for 190 visa submitted in July 2013??? I had applied my EOI and ACT-SS on 8 July (132111 corporate service manger).. 

If anyone has received an invite please post so I could get an idea when I could receive mine!!


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Prem,

The option of getting transcipt from her university that "Medium of Instruction is English" is not possible as my wife has completed tourism diploma for 6 months after class 12th. Only way seems to me is going for IELTS and getting an overall band of 4.5 in General test.

While I was checking for lodging of visa application, on one of the page they asked for wife english knowledge. So, I put this query in this regard that can I leave it blank as of now and then later on submit the IELTS result to CO?

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi Prem,
> 
> The option of getting transcipt from her university that "Medium of Instruction is English" is not possible as my wife has completed tourism diploma for 6 months after class 12th. Only way seems to me is going for IELTS and getting an overall band of 4.5 in General test.
> 
> ...


I was also in the same position as you.
I entered the information as below:

Language ability
Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the last 36 months?
*No*
Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability?
*Yes*


----------



## vikramr22 (Jul 9, 2013)

jssenny said:


> Hi vikramr22,
> 
> You have given a big news about the understanding of the criteria of the ACS assessment! Wooooo....
> Well, I have a little questions:
> ...


1. Yes i got the new format (I think, image of my result letter is attached)

2. Refer the attachment image.

3. No i did not claim points for work experience. I only have two years experience so i cant claim points anyway.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

vikramr22 said:


> 1. Yes i got the new format (I think, image of my result letter is attached)
> 
> 2. Refer the attachment image.
> 
> 3. No i did not claim points for work experience. I only have two years experience so i cant claim points anyway.


hey,

when did you receive your positive skills assessment?


----------



## vikramr22 (Jul 9, 2013)

vikramr22 said:


> 1. Yes i got the new format (I think, image of my result letter is attached)
> 
> 2. Refer the attachment image.
> 
> 3. No i did not claim points for work experience. I only have two years experience so i cant claim points anyway.


and I received the skill assessment result letter on the 5th of July


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Prem,

I think when we choose :

*Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability?
Yes*

Then, I think it asks for IELTS details or some other information in order to provide proof for functional english language ability. Can you clarify this point.

I think I am asking too much queries but can't avoid it too. Thanks for your support.

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi Prem,
> 
> I think when we choose :
> 
> ...


For the above question, it will not ask for any more details.
Only if you enter "Yes" for the field where it asks about English Test written in the past 36 months, it will ask for further details. So, for that you can say "NO".
You may answer as per my previous post.
Then she can go for IELTS and produce the result later.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

vikramr22 said:


> and I received the skill assessment result letter on the 5th of July


They deducted some experience?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi Prem,
> 
> I think when we choose :
> 
> ...


If it is for main applicant, you have to submit IELTS 18 digit ref no., if it is asking for spouse, then its not mandatory..

For spouse you can submit Letter from University that she has studied in English (Format of this will be given somewhere)

Hope it helps


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Prem,

While submitting EOI, I declared total points to be 60 for visa subclass 189. Following are the details for same :

1) Age : 31 years 10 months on 10th Sept, 2013 : Points 30
2) B.tech in Electronics & Communication : 15 points
3) Skilled Employment : Total 9 years & 3 months of experience in "Telecommunication Engineer " occupation code : 15 points
4) IELTS : Overall band of 6 : 0 Points

So total becomes 60 points. I have query regarding skilled employment points. How the CO will allocate me these 15 points?

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## dy946sw (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi. Does anyone know how much time I will must wait until I will get the second invite to apply for 489 visa state nominated? thank you.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi Prem,
> 
> While submitting EOI, I declared total points to be 60 for visa subclass 189. Following are the details for same :
> 
> ...


Hi Sandeep

Your employment of 9 Years +has to be assessed by the relevant assessing authority like ACS or Comp Au once they asses it as relevant and mark the occupation relevant in your EOI basis the assessment it will pick the points


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

*My Engineers Australia assessment result attached*

Hi, 

I have attached my assessment results from Engineers Australia. Regarding my job experience points, they have not mentioned about my job experience in this assessment.

How will CO be able to allocate me 15 points for my job experience of more than 9 years in the particular occupation?

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have attached my assessment results from Engineers Australia. Regarding my job experience points, they have not mentioned about my job experience in this assessment.
> 
> ...


There is no mention of your work exp..


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi Prem,
> 
> While submitting EOI, I declared total points to be 60 for visa subclass 189. Following are the details for same :
> 
> ...


What i believe is that Points will be awarded based on the evidence of the employment. 

If you are able to produce evidence for all the duration for which you have worked and if the roles and responsibilities that are mentioned in your reference letters matches with that of Telecommunication Engineer, then you should get those 15 points. 

Regards


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have attached my assessment results from Engineers Australia. Regarding my job experience points, they have not mentioned about my job experience in this assessment.
> 
> ...


Dear Sandeep,

EA will not assess your Work experience unless you mention in your
CDR application with extra fee AU$250 & supporting docs.....

I got my qualification & work experience assessment in a single report

Cheers


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Dear Sandeep,
> 
> EA will not assess your Work experience unless you mention in your
> CDR application with extra fee AU$250 & supporting docs.....
> ...


In that case how the immigration will consider to allocate points for work experience? Consolidating the EA's report and other reference letters provided to Immigration at the time of visa application?

Secondly, Do you think I can request to include points for my SOL experience also? I've got already assessed recently (end of May this year)and I was planning to lodge next month ending.

BTW Mosa I'm also from Visakhapatnam. Good to see you on the Blog.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Found this on the EA website. BTW does anyone has the idea how long will it take to get a new report including the points for the work experience?

Cheers!!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Found this on the EA website. BTW does anyone has the idea how long will it take to get a new report including the points for the work experience?
> 
> Cheers!!


In consolidated EA report, they clearly mention the time frame
for work experience, so that period of assessed work experience can be calculated.
I got 8.6 yrs assessed...........hope you understood how DIAC considers now...... 

I guess it's 4 weeks for second question......Am not sure.....


Glad to kn you also from city of destiny mate....

Cheers


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi,

I have got the visa lodgement invite. Now, as I have to again start the process for assessment of work experience from EA; it means that I won't be able to lodge my application this time?

Is there any other way too? Please let me know.

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## jb94115 (Jul 22, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received visa invite yesterday for visa subclass 189. I am presently in USA and will be back to India in 1st week of Oct, 2013.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Can I ask how many points you had and when you submitted your EOI? Thank you!


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got the visa lodgement invite. Now, as I have to again start the process for assessment of work experience from EA; it means that I won't be able to lodge my application this time?
> 
> ...


Dear Sandeep,

Additional work experience assessment as explained by JP Mosa is an option only.
You may even proceed with your visa application without that assessment too.
Since your skills assessment has been done, I would suggest that you may produce enough evidence of your employment to DIAC for proving your points claimed for overseas employment.
When you upload docs after visa application submission and acknowledgement, you should upload the color scan of the original assessment outcome letter from EA which will come by post.


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi,

I have total of 60 points for visa subclass 189.

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Prem,

I have this query for you. Did you also had your assessment through Engineers Australia? or Did you know someone who has got his visa without assessment of work experience from EA?

I want to be enough confident to take risk of visa fees. Hope you understand my dilemma.

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi jb94115,

I applied on 7th may ,2013 for EOI.

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi Prem,
> 
> I have this query for you. Did you also had your assessment through Engineers Australia? or Did you know someone who had got your visa without assessment of work experience from EA?
> 
> ...


Hi Sandeep,

I got my skills assessment done by EA only for ANZSCO 233513 (Plant Engineer).
I initiated my skills assessment on 17th Sep 2012 and received the outcome on 9th April 2013. A small delay occurred and the reason was I failed to attach certain documents in my initial submission, so EA requested to submit those in Jan2013.

I didn't get my work experience assessment done and I also didn't hear about that until JP Mosa mentioned that.

So I would also like to clarify with JP Mosa whether it is requested nowadays by DIAC and in what way it would benefit our visa application.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> In consolidated EA report, they clearly mention the time frame
> for work experience, so that period of assessed work experience can be calculated.
> I got 8.6 yrs assessed...........hope you understood how DIAC considers now......
> 
> ...


Hi JP Mosa,

Can you please clarify how far this consolidated report for work experience would be beneficial for our visa application?

Would it be mandatory one?


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Friends,

Checked with Engineers Australia just now about the *work experience assessment* no doubt they will do it and the turnaround time is about 10 to 14 days in case if your assessment is already out. I've also been told it helps IMMI to process quickly your application.Good Luck.

Cheers!!


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi,

Is it mandatory to assess the work experience from EA? Does DIAC asks for it?

Wouldn't DIAC considers the application without assessment done for work experience from EA?

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it mandatory to assess the work experience from EA? Does DIAC asks for it?
> 
> ...


No xs2sandeep not necessary at the time of lodgement. 

DIAC considers the application and it would be lot easier for DIAC to workout the points for your experience that you are claiming for.According to the help desk employee, it's ok to go ahead and lodge EOI.However, the only difference would be DIAC will do this bit.


----------



## nicky_8022 (Jul 22, 2013)

Any idea when the CO will be assigned for the one's who are invited on 01Jul13

*********

IELTS: 9/Mar/13 – L: 8.5 R: 9.0 W: 7.0 S: 7.0 | ICT Business Analyst (261111) +ve: 11/Dec/13 | IPCC: 26/Oct/2012 | APF: 13/Nov/2012 | EOI: 23/Apr/13 | EOI Invite: 01/Jul/13 | Visa (189) Applied: 02/Jul/13 | Med: 09/Jul/13 | CO? | Grant ?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> Hi JP Mosa,
> 
> Can you please clarify how far this consolidated report for work experience would be beneficial for our visa application?
> 
> Would it be mandatory one?



Dear Cprem,

When someone wants to claim points for skilled work experience, It's better to get it assessed in the same CDR( Qualification cum Skilled work).

That would definitely help your DIAC application. Most ppl only go for qualification assessment but not skilled work . It may be b'coz most ppl are applying through agents , agents generally never reveal you a complete process.

I guess that is the problem. Hope you got it .

Cheers


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

nicky_8022 said:


> Any idea when the CO will be assigned for the one's who are invited on 01Jul13
> 
> *********
> 
> IELTS: 9/Mar/13 – L: 8.5 R: 9.0 W: 7.0 S: 7.0 | ICT Business Analyst (261111) +ve: 11/Dec/13 | IPCC: 26/Oct/2012 | APF: 13/Nov/2012 | EOI: 23/Apr/13 | EOI Invite: 01/Jul/13 | Visa (189) Applied: 02/Jul/13 | Med: 09/Jul/13 | CO? | Grant ?



You will have to wait for atleast 8 Weeks in total


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

when do you think an eoi lodged on 17th june 2013 with 60 points be invited??? I am also thinking about going for NSW sponsorship if i dont get invited on the next round...


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi All ,

I am new to this forum.

I have applied for 189 visa on 17th June ,Developer Program 261312.Waiting for CO to be allocated.

Could some one give an update on approximate timeline ?

Thanks ,
Sharayu


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


Hello,
It will take up to 8 weeks for CO be allocated.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

prazol687 said:


> when do you think an eoi lodged on 17th june 2013 with 60 points be invited??? I am also thinking about going for NSW sponsorship if i dont get invited on the next round...


hello, currently the invite has been issued to 60ers who EOI'ed on 22-may-2013. So 17th-june 2013 might be invited on next round. hope you are not 2611?
BTW, there is no need to log NSW SS if you already have 60 pts, cause 190 is processed according to application received date instead of pts higher or lower,,,it still mihgt take around 2 months for SS approval.


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> hello, currently the invite has been issued to 60ers who EOI'ed on 22-may-2013. So 17th-june 2013 might be invited on next round. hope you are not 2611?
> BTW, there is no need to log NSW SS if you already have 60 pts, cause 190 is processed according to application received date instead of pts higher or lower,,,it still mihgt take around 2 months for SS approval.


cheers mate have you received your invitation as yet....


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

prazol687 said:


> cheers mate have you received your invitation as yet....


I am on same boat, EOI'ed on 7-june, but unfortunately under 2611.
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> I am on same boat, EOI'ed on 7-june, but unfortunately under 2611.
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


still more than half left mate so not to worry!!! all the best mate...


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

prazol687 said:


> still more than half left mate so not to worry!!! all the best mate...


Thanks mate, wish you all the best as well!:clap2::clap2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

leonine4eva
224712|60|EOI:08-Aug-2012|Invite Received:2 July 2013|190


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

*seriously*



leonine4eva said:


> leonine4eva
> 224712|60|EOI:08-Aug-2012|Invite Received:2 July 2013|190



wow, almost after a year, i think ppl with 60 points needs to upgrade to 65 points or more


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

anhalim said:


> wow, almost after a year, i think ppl with 60 points needs to upgrade to 65 points or more


Gosh have people waited for 1 year to be invited O MY GOD !!!!


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

jacobpauls said:


> Gosh have people waited for 1 year to be invited O MY GOD !!!!


I think that's called desperation 
unfortunately even I have 60 points, submitted EOI on 20th June 2013, if don't get in next draw then definitely I need to reconsider upgrading my points to 65 or 70


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Does a PR holder entering Australia the first time need to go through any necessary documentations to get a PR card or something? Or just entering the country activates the visa and then you can leave the country?

Does it matter if i go to other state than my nominated one? (this is just for activation, the time i will move permanent i will surely go to my state only)


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

*its not exactly how it looks like!*



anhalim said:


> wow, almost after a year, i think ppl with 60 points needs to upgrade to 65 points or more


Well, things wouldnt have taken this long if the agent through whom I was applying knew the procedures well  I expressed my interest on 8th Aug 2012, but hadn't applied for state sponsorship untill the last week of June 2013. Within a week of applying I got my Visa invite 

There is another thing to my situation too. My job role is listed in just 2 states - NSW and SA. NSW required me to get 7 in IELTS in all modules, but SA required 6. I wrote IELTS 3 times coz I wanted to apply to NSW and kept getting 6.5 in writing. I then changed my mind and chose SA. That solved all problem and ended my anxiety too


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> Does a PR holder entering Australia the first time need to go through any necessary documentations to get a PR card or something? Or just entering the country activates the visa and then you can leave the country?
> 
> Does it matter if i go to other state than my nominated one? (this is just for activation, the time i will move permanent i will surely go to my state only)


I have a similar question too. Do I have to stay in the nominated stated for 2 years after I first enter it, or can I come back and then go again later to complete my 2 yr term?


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

leonine4eva said:


> I have a similar question too. Do I have to stay in the nominated stated for 2 years after I first enter it, or can I come back and then go again later to complete my 2 yr term?


my question is different from yours dear.


the answer to your question in my opinion is yes you have to be in that state cumulatively for at least 104 weeks before you move anywhere else in Australia. And you may travel abroad but of course you will not include that as your stay inside Australia


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> my question is different from yours dear.
> 
> 
> the answer to your question in my opinion is yes you have to be in that state cumulatively for at least 104 weeks before you move anywhere else in Australia. And you may travel abroad but of course you will not include that as your stay inside Australia


 I've been told this answer before, but I keep thinking someone will tell me otherwise, and I can delay moving for a little while :banplease: Its that fear building inside me on that thought that I may have to actually move to a new place. Well, reality cannot be deferred :Cry:


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi,

It varies from 4 weeks to 8 weeks. These days, due to large amount of visa applications, it is taking around 8 weeks.

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Self confidence. & flexibility are two traits , everyone need to develop
When moving to a new country.......that's all I can say....


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

leonine4eva said:


> Well, things wouldnt have taken this long if the agent through whom I was applying knew the procedures well  I expressed my interest on 8th Aug 2012, but hadn't applied for state sponsorship untill the last week of June 2013. Within a week of applying I got my Visa invite
> 
> There is another thing to my situation too. My job role is listed in just 2 states - NSW and SA. NSW required me to get 7 in IELTS in all modules, but SA required 6. I wrote IELTS 3 times coz I wanted to apply to NSW and kept getting 6.5 in writing. I then changed my mind and chose SA. That solved all problem and ended my anxiety too


Hi leonine4eva,
I don't know which skillset subclass ur applying for but if it's 190 then NSW asks for minimum 6 in each band. check this [business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration]
I think I'm too sailing the same boat as of urs, though I have applied last month i'm just not in mode to wait for a year for Invite , if not in next draw then will apply for NSW too which would makes my points 65 , hopefully, soon i'll get lucky too :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Employer Certificate*

Hi Guys

Thanks for all the help & info. I know for a fact that my employer will not give me job duties on the company's letter head. Does an affidavit hold the same value. Also can you please suggest if there are any other options. I will be applying under the category of Corporate or, Customer Service Manager.

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

ashish1e834 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks for all the help & info. I know for a fact that my employer will not give me job duties on the company's letter head. Does an affidavit hold the same value. Also can you please suggest if there are any other options. I will be applying under the category of Corporate or, Customer Service Manager.
> 
> ...


The other options are:
1) payslips
2) bank statements
3) Tax documents


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ashish1e834 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks for all the help & info. I know for a fact that my employer will not give me job duties on the company's letter head. Does an affidavit hold the same value. Also can you please suggest if there are any other options. I will be applying under the category of Corporate or, Customer Service Manager.
> 
> ...


Dear Ashish

When an employer does not want to certify your duties.......you can
Produce a statutory declaration of your offer or appointment letter
Mentioning period of your stay with that company, designation,
Roles & responsibilities, salary drawn per annum along with......as cprem said....
Payslips, tax returns..........bank statements....

Cheers


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

ashish1e834 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks for all the help & info. I know for a fact that my employer will not give me job duties on the company's letter head. Does an affidavit hold the same value. Also can you please suggest if there are any other options. I will be applying under the category of Corporate or, Customer Service Manager.
> 
> ...



Hi ashish1e834 ,
I have seen many people now who face this problem, in this scenario u have got below 2 options...
1) Tell ur employer that you want go for higher studies to OZ and u need ur current employment details on company letter head, changes are very high that u'll get one.
2) If above doesn't work for u then you can go for "Statutory Letter" authorize by any of ur colleague who must be either senior to u or must be at ur level, they wont accept "Statutory Letter" authorize by ur juniors.
All the best for :boxing:


----------



## subscriptions.im007 (May 2, 2013)

I have submitted my EOI for 189 visa with 65 points on 23rd July, now I want to prepare for submitting visa (once I receive the invite...being positve).....Can somebody guide me what all documents I need to be ready with for submitting my visa application?

I have to apply for the passport for my daughter & wife as well...which I would initiate today...will it be required for submitting visa application?


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

subscriptions.im007 said:


> I have submitted my EOI for 189 visa with 65 points on 23rd July, now I want to prepare for submitting visa (once I receive the invite...being positve).....Can somebody guide me what all documents I need to be ready with for submitting my visa application?
> 
> I have to apply for the passport for my daughter & wife as well...which I would initiate today...will it be required for submitting visa application?


You may not need any documents to upload for visa application.
But you need to have all the details to enter in the required fields.
Passport information is mandatory requirement in the application, so I reckon you better start filliing after receiving the passport for your daughter and wife.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

I have positive skill assessment by ACS which is done on late april 2013. When I submit, I had only 2 years and 11 month only and they have assessed that period. But now I have over 3.5 years experiences. My problem is can I claim 5 point for skill select or should I do re-assessment from ACS? 

Please advise me, because I desperately want that 5 points to apply visa. I have all documents for prove my work experiences.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

if its the same job you are doing, its fine.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

aravindhmohan said:


> if its the same job you are doing, its fine.


thanks mate


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

leonine4eva said:


> Well, things wouldnt have taken this long if the agent through whom I was applying knew the procedures well  I expressed my interest on 8th Aug 2012, but hadn't applied for state sponsorship untill the last week of June 2013. Within a week of applying I got my Visa invite
> 
> There is another thing to my situation too. My job role is listed in just 2 states - NSW and SA. NSW required me to get 7 in IELTS in all modules, but SA required 6. I wrote IELTS 3 times coz I wanted to apply to NSW and kept getting 6.5 in writing. I then changed my mind and chose SA. That solved all problem and ended my anxiety too


Hi leonine4eva,

All 60 points applications are getting picked from pool even in last draw. Probably till May first week. How come your expression of Interest was not picked from the pool? Was the occupations ceiled? Even in that case, it should have been picked in previous pool draw. Did you not check it with your consultant?

Or was your occupation listed in SOL 2? In that case, going to State sponsorship is the only way. Please elaborate your situation so that we can relate to our present state.

I have lodged EOI on June 27th and today's skill select statistics shows that previous pool pick included 60 points applications. So expecting invite this August 5th pool pick.

Any suggestions?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikramr22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

If i have an invitation for 489 already (invitation expires on september 13th) is it possible for me to submit another EOI for 189 ?

I recently did IELTS again and got 8 for each module so now i have enough points to apply independantly for 189 without the sponsorship, can i submit another EOI while my 489 invitation is still there ?

please help

Thanks


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*HI Nandini*

I am also in the same boat i have lodged EOI on 27th June.

Awaiting for reply.

Keep us update if you recieve invitation....


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

thanich said:


> I am also in the same boat i have lodged EOI on 27th June.
> 
> Awaiting for reply.
> 
> Keep us update if you recieve invitation....


Hi thanich,

I guess you have applied for WA sponsorship as well... You might get it sooner than any of us... 

Expecting application to get picked on Aug 5th pool draw... Will update you 

All the best!


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hi Nandini,*

Hi Nandini,

Yes i have applied for WA and what about you?

An in which occupation you have applied for ...?

Do you have any idea what is the basis they select. Bcos some of them have applied long back and still havent got any response..


All the best to you as well.


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi Nandini,
> 
> Yes i have applied for WA and what about you?
> 
> ...


Hi thanich,

On the criteria of selection, it is totally point based. As far as the current statistics in the site mentions, even the 60 points gets picked up.

People who might have not received the invite must be the ones with 60 points after sometime mid of May 2013. Else, every one should have it as even the occupation ceiling is clear .

The one above int he same thread had not received ITA for a year due to the mistake of his/her consultant. That means, probably the occupation would have been listed in SOL 2 (State sponsorship is a must). EOI might have been in the pool without applying for SS. Only after applying for SS, the person was able to get the ITA (Mentioned in the above thread chain).

I have applied under both 189 and 190 subclass...

190 for Victoria SS on July 3rd
189 on June 27.


August 5th pool draw might fetch ITA for all the pending applications till date (Expecting)

All the best...

If you have not applied under 189, I would recommend you do it as by 5th Aug, that application with 60 points will get picked. If prior to that, if WA sends you the invite, you can go for that as well..

Occupation: 261313 (Software Engineer)

Cheers!
Nandini


----------



## austrotter (May 11, 2013)

Invite received 15/7/2013


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

anhalim said:


> Hi leonine4eva,
> I don't know which skillset subclass ur applying for but if it's 190 then NSW asks for minimum 6 in each band. check this [business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration]
> I think I'm too sailing the same boat as of urs, though I have applied last month i'm just not in mode to wait for a year for Invite , if not in next draw then will apply for NSW too which would makes my points 65 , hopefully, soon i'll get lucky too :fingerscrossed:


The 6 points is the minimum requirement, but each job role in the SOL will have additional requirements. On that I was expected to have 7 in each band for the job role Organisation and Methods Analyst.

Its only after I received SS did I get an invite. Hopefully U'll get lucky and DIAC will issue a visa without one very soon  All the best


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hi Nandhini*

Thanks for the info...


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi leonine4eva,
> 
> All 60 points applications are getting picked from pool even in last draw. Probably till May first week. How come your expression of Interest was not picked from the pool? Was the occupations ceiled? Even in that case, it should have been picked in previous pool draw. Did you not check it with your consultant?
> 
> ...


Hi Nandini,

I applied under subclass 190, and this is state sponsored. After I chose SA specifically in my EOI I was supposed to apply to the individual state as well, which I didn't for close to a yr. I kept track of the ANZSCO I applied under, on the SOL (on list occupations), and it always showed high availability, and I wondered if something was wrong with my application. But technically I had never completed the procedure. If I minus the unnecessary time wasted my EOI was processed pretty fast 

Generally if U meet the minimum points requirement, it doesn't really matter if someone has higher points than you, the applications are processed in the order they are received 

All the Best to U


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

What is the pool draw on 5th August ? Are there no regular invitations going out on 1st Aug ?


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> What is the pool draw on 5th August ? Are there no regular invitations going out on 1st Aug ?


Hi, 
Pool draw happens 1st and 3rd Monday of every month, so next is on 5th Aug


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> What is the pool draw on 5th August ? Are there no regular invitations going out on 1st Aug ?



Hey happybuddha,

Your signature says that you have submitted EOI and received on July 1st and what are you waiting for?!?!

Or probably you would have lodged for Visa and waiting for CO to be allocated. Right?


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Guys any when invited/applied in July got a CO allocated yet ?


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

anhalim said:


> Hi,
> Pool draw happens 1st and 3rd Monday of every month, so next is on 5th Aug


So that means there are 4 rounds of invitations in a month? 1st 15th and 1st and 3rd Monday ?


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hey happybuddha,
> 
> Your signature says that you have submitted EOI and received on July 1st and what are you waiting for?!?!
> 
> *Or probably you would have lodged for Visa and waiting for CO to be allocated. Right?*


yea yea


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> So that means there are 4 rounds of invitations in a month? 1st 15th and 1st and 3rd Monday ?



Nop, it's just 2, 1st and 3rd Monday of every month.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi there,

Can anyone explain if i lodge 190 & 189 visa... is it possible state nomination will not be for considered due to i apply also for 189 .. ?

Thanks in advance for your reply...


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Dear Cprem,
> 
> When someone wants to claim points for skilled work experience, It's better to get it assessed in the same CDR( Qualification cum Skilled work).
> 
> ...


Dear Mosa,

Soon I'll be sending off my CDR assessment copy and work references to EA for work experience Points validation. However my question is can we submit the same SD's if DIAC requests again? Or they require a new one? Is it mandatory to submit SD's to DIAC? At the moment I think there would be at least 2 to 3 months before my application is lodged.

Cheers!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Dear Mosa,
> 
> Soon I'll be sending off my CDR assessment copy and work references to EA for work experience Points validation. However my question is can we submit the same SD's if DIAC requests again? Or they require a new one? Is it mandatory to submit SD's to DIAC? At the moment I think there would be at least 2 to 3 months before my application is lodged.
> 
> Cheers!


Dear Redtape

Honestly, I did not submit any SDs to EA, but I did submit to DIAC regarding an offer letter which was lost........I suggest you to submit same SDs to DIAC which you submitted to EA........as they have access to your previous record....

Cheers


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Dear Redtape
> 
> Honestly, I did not submit any SDs to EA, but I did submit to DIAC regarding an offer letter which was lost........I suggest you to submit same SDs to DIAC which you submitted to EA........as they have access to your previous record....
> 
> Cheers


Thank you.


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Prem,

Congrats to you for your visa grant. 

I have one query from you as you have done assessment from EA.

My total points are 60. Details are :

Age : 30
Education : 15 for B.Tech ( already assessed from EA)
IELTS : Band 6 in each ( Points 0)
Work experience : 9 years ( 15 points)

As per JP Mosa, we need to assess our work experience from EA. But I have n't done that. As per your previous reply, I think you haven't done that too. But I am thinking that your total points must be more than mine and you don't have required points for work experience. So, DIAC might have not considered your work experience points and grant you visa based on other eligibility.

Can you tell me details about points and help me in letting know what all information DIAC asked you for your work experience points?

I have to apply for the visa invite before 10th sept, 2013. So, please reply me asap so that if more queries arise, I can ask you immediately.

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have two questions.

Do we have to front load the form 80 before the CO ask...?
Do we have any advantage of doing that...?

Fire up with your thoughts..

Cheers

XXX


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Prem,

I am waiting for your reply.

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi Prem,
> 
> Congrats to you for your visa grant.
> 
> ...


Dear Sandeep.....I said....I did assess my work experience with EA.......its depends on one whether to assess by EA or not........

You can claim your work experience points without EA skilss assessment too.......but you need to provide all supporting docs for whatever you claim.......

Besides.......I did my Skills assessment by EA for further benefit.....thats it....

Cheers


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Dear Sandeep.....I said....I did assess my work experience with EA.......its depends on one whether to assess by EA or not........
> 
> You can claim your work experience points without EA skilss assessment too.......but you need to provide all supporting docs for whatever you claim.......
> 
> ...


Hi,

Actually my total points are 60. I am worried if in case CO didn't accept my work experience for 8 years and refuse to grant me 15 points. Then I will be short of points and my visa will be refused.

So I want to hear from Prem that whether his points were 60 or 65 too. I am looking for someone who was in the same boat as mine and achieved the visa.

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

*Urgent info required*

Hi,

I have got the visa invite and that is expiring on 13th sept, 2013. I have done my education assessment from Engineers Australia. I have n't get my work experience assessment done from Engineers Australia.

I have to take decision whether to apply the visa or not. Can I submit my work experience proofs to Engineers Australia for work experience assessment now? As Engineers Australia will take around 20 days to provide me the work experience assessment, so Can I submit that assessment to CO when CO contacts me after 6 or 8 weeks after visa applied for my documents?

I need complete 15 points for my work experience to reach 60 points. So it is critical that DIAC gives me complete 15 points for my work experience of more than 8 years. Can I provide him all the necessary documents for my work experience and does not initiate this assessment of work experience from Engineers Australia. Is it possible to do this way? If yes, how much this is safe to get the complete 15 points?

Please respond whoever can respond it appropriately.

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## MegR (Sep 17, 2013)

leonine4eva said:


> The 6 points is the minimum requirement, but each job role in the SOL will have additional requirements. On that I was expected to have 7 in each band for the job role Organisation and Methods Analyst.
> 
> Its only after I received SS did I get an invite. Hopefully U'll get lucky and DIAC will issue a visa without one very soon  All the best


Hi Leonine4eva :wave:,

Please can you let me know how long it took for you to get your vetassess report and did you get your visa grant?? I have also applied for the same job code and still waiting for my Vetassess report, already in the 13th week.

It would be great of you could share your qualifications and work experience field as a personal message to me. This will help me know if I have a better chance too :fingerscrossed:


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

MegR said:


> Hi Leonine4eva :wave:,
> 
> Please can you let me know how long it took for you to get your vetassess report and did you get your visa grant?? I have also applied for the same job code and still waiting for my Vetassess report, already in the 13th week.
> 
> It would be great of you could share your qualifications and work experience field as a personal message to me. This will help me know if I have a better chance too :fingerscrossed:


Hi MegR,

It took me a little more than 3 mnths to get my VET results - started approx. in the 2nd week of March and got the results in the middle of July. The delay was mostly bcoz of me, coz I didnt check my emails for really long, and they kept sending me reminders to send additional docs. Possibly you should check your emails too. If you've had an officer allocated already and know his email id write to him.

Send you a PM with my Qualification and experience field.

Hold on! The road just looks bumpy, but U should get there 

Thanks,
Shilpa


----------



## MegR (Sep 17, 2013)

leonine4eva said:


> Hi MegR,
> 
> It took me a little more than 3 mnths to get my VET results - started approx. in the 2nd week of March and got the results in the middle of July. The delay was mostly bcoz of me, coz I didnt check my emails for really long, and they kept sending me reminders to send additional docs. Possibly you should check your emails too. If you've had an officer allocated already and know his email id write to him.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Leonine4eva (Shilpa). Did you get your visa grant??


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

MegR said:


> Thanks a lot Leonine4eva (Shilpa). Did you get your visa grant??


The general trend looks like it takes around 5 weeks to have a CO allocated. Iam still in my 4th week. Have front-loaded all docs n got my PCC & Meds done. Now waiting for CO. Hoping to get a direct grant though 

All the best to U 

Regards,
Shilpa


----------



## MegR (Sep 17, 2013)

leonine4eva said:


> The general trend looks like it takes around 5 weeks to have a CO allocated. Iam still in my 4th week. Have front-loaded all docs n got my PCC & Meds done. Now waiting for CO. Hoping to get a direct grant though
> 
> All the best to U
> 
> ...


All the best to you too and Thanks a lot...

 Looks like I have a long wait ahead


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Anybody there....!!!


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Anybody there....!!!


tell me ... wassup?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All;

I am in to my golden 12th week

Ideally for 189's get CO on 8th week and GM on 12 th week......!!

Keeping my fingers crossed.... 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All;

I have a one query....

My Co just asked from old tax documents ans pay slips.
Also asked about some employee reference documents.
Which I have already front loaded.

So I re submitted them.

That meas all the other information is OK as per the CO.
I mean PCC / Medic / IELTS ect..

Is he only looking at lately asked info.

Please fire with your opinion.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> I have a one query....
> 
> ...


which team is it bro?


----------

